# Wieso ist mein Objekt leer?



## Titanpharao (10. Jun 2008)

Hallo, ich wollte gerade mit RMI ein Objekt mir vom Server hohlen mittels einer Methode die ich im Clienten ausführe. Nur, das Objekt ist leer...


```
Map map=server.getMapfromServer();

######################################################

	public Map getMapfromServer() throws RemoteException {
		return map;
	}
```

Bei Strings, Int und boolean gehts doch auch  :bahnhof:


----------



## tuxedo (10. Jun 2008)

Wie? "Leer" == null oder "Leer" == (map.size()==0) ?

In beiden Fällen wird die Map wohl schon vor dem "zurückgeben" leer gewesen sein. RMI "leert" keine Objekte und verwandelt sie eigentlich auch nicht in "null".
Debuggen wird sicher helfen.

- Alex


----------



## Titanpharao (10. Jun 2008)

Ne also Map ist meine eigene Klasse = null, also NullPointerException.
Bzw vor dem return ist die Map existent. Irgendwie kommt sie beim Clienten nicht an.


----------



## tuxedo (10. Jun 2008)

Ignorierst du vllt. irgendwelche Exceptions? Implementiert deine "Map"-Klasse auch "serializable" ?

Ich tippe im Fall 1 auf JA und im Fall 2 auf NEIN.

- Alex


----------



## SlaterB (10. Jun 2008)

zweiteres läßt sich sogar in einem normalen Programm testen:
Map per ObjectOutputStream speichern und wieder laden,
klappt das?


----------



## Titanpharao (10. Jun 2008)

Ja gerde selber mitbekommen. Das halt so, wenn man hin und her testet. Mal was reinschreibt und wieder löscht.
Im meiner Klasse befindete sich noch eine andere, die nicht serializable war. War sie aber mal  :roll: 

Geht alles  danke, bzw kann gelöscht werden.

Was ist dieses "serializable" überhaupt?


----------



## tuxedo (10. Jun 2008)

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/io/Serializable.html


----------

